# My baby is 1 today



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy 1st birthday buddy. Where did the time go????? Ozzy grew up way too fast. Been an awesome 10 months and he is such a phenomenal dog. Look forward to many more years ahead.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

For got the pic


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ozzy, you handsome devil you! What's the ribbon in the picture for?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy barked thank you.its his birthday boy ribbon


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ozzie! The time really flies! My Emma turned 3 on Wednesday and my Shane turns 1 on the 15th, next week. All February babies!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awe, happy birthday to yours as well


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Happy Birthday, Ozzie - you handsome boy! I'm sure you have more ribbons in your future.*


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Naughty


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

It never ceases to amaze how much they will grow and change in just a single year. Happy birthday Ozzy! May your day be full of treats and balls and love!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy bday Ozzie! Hope he got cake!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

here's to many more wonderful birthday announcements.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. Ozzy had a great day yesterday.


----------

